# Elk ...



## FOMOGO (Jul 18, 2021)

Got up early this morning, and was greeted by a small herd of about 30 elk. All cows and calves. I think they fell pretty safe here, been all done with the hunting, killing thing for years. Cheers, Mike


----------



## westerner (Jul 18, 2021)

Elk are flourishing all over the West. Sportsmen love that development, and ranchers feel otherwise.
Game and Fish pulls in a lot of dough on licenses and tags.
We just had a dinner of elk hamburgers, harvested and butchered right here.

I ain't a rancher, but I am a fan.....


----------



## Dhal22 (Jul 18, 2021)

My brother hunts elk with a Barrett .338 Lapua.  Not really fair for the poor elk but they sure taste good.


----------



## Doug Gray (Jul 21, 2021)

Is that your home? Your a lucky man!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 22, 2021)

I love seeing nature doing what nature does best.
These majestic animals have a rough go of things, but this has made them hearty .
I don’t mind hunting, as long as it’s done ethically- I don’t approve of trophy hunts for no other reason than to kill an animal just for sport.
You kill it, you eat it for most things other than varmits- least in my book


----------



## Janderso (Jul 22, 2021)

Fomogo,
Beautiful!”!
How is your water situation?


----------

